# My set up



## Aces-High (Oct 22, 2019)

Here is my photo set up.  I think Mal had asked for a pic.


----------



## DrD (Oct 22, 2019)

Wow, that is nice!  What about us photography-challenged individuals with only a cell phone camera and a flashlight?


----------



## howsitwork (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks for the set up photo, good idea the curved back ground and soft box.

Not sure I can go along with the exercise bike to power it () seems a bit keen to me! Then again SWMBO could join me in the workshop and keep fit instead of going out running. Second thoughts that means “ active criticism”  and the dog wouldn’t get as much exercise so  maybe I’ll just stay solo and use mains power.

Nice pens on display, thanks again

Ian


----------



## magpens (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes, I did. . I think some other(s) did as well.

Thank you, Jason. . It is good to see your set up. . And ... you keep such a clean shop ! . But I am not surprised .... that is part of your unstated profile which has gradually formed over the two+ years you have been participating here !


----------



## Aces-High (Oct 23, 2019)

magpens said:


> Yes, I did. . I think some other(s) did as well.
> 
> Thank you, Jason. . It is good to see your set up. . And ... you keep such a clean shop ! . But I am not surprised .... that is part of your unstated profile which has gradually formed over the two+ years you have been participating here !



Mal, shop is on the other side of that wall, and it is nowhere near that clean.  Though, sometimes when I get really pissed off and can't get something right, I do ride that bike...


----------



## NordItalia (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your set up.  Could you state the lens specifications?


----------

